# Thank You to PAPAS!!



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I just wanted to say thank you to PAPAS for having me out to speak. The club, people and atmosphere was warm and welcoming. Special thanks to Efren, Cavan, and A and B Oddball Pets and Aquatics for putting it all together. Also, thank you to Tim for having us over after the meeting. Hope to see you all again soon....perhaps at AGA

Thanks again, I hope you all enjoyed the time as much as I did.

jB


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You're quite welcome Jason, and thank you for coming. We all really enjoyed your presentation and the discussion that accompanied it. Hope to see you again some time.


----------

